# Asset Management Products - B&D, Milwaukee, Hilti, Bosch



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

nobody using such products?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Few people care... is my opinion.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard first of all!

Secondly, I'll agree with Majewski, I don't think anyone I've talked to even cares to use the systems.


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

hey Majewski,
hey MechanicalDVR,

first of all thanks for your response. 

truth be told: a friend of mine works in sales at one of the companies i mentioned.
he recognized that a lot of his customers get their tools stolen and so we started developing a little "computer chip" that the big OEMs (Hilti, Bosch, etc) can install into their powertools.

with that chip the contractor can see all his tools on the click of a button, without any of his employees having to do anything - it just works.

also there's an anti-theft mechanism included and when somebody who is not an employee moves the tool, a loud alarm goes off.

-> why do you think that few people care? i mean companies often have a lot of tools and for example a TE 70 from Hilti costs around 1.500 $.


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

and what i mean by "the contractor can see all his tools on the click of a button" is that he has his own web-interface with a map, where he sees every tool and its location and also its status (in use/ not in use)


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

like this: http://imgur.com/a/dUQxQ

the language is german btw, as we are located in vienna


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

a_man said:


> like this: http://imgur.com/a/dUQxQ
> 
> the language is german btw, as we are located in vienna


Also warum North Carolina?


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

haha i've lived there & got relatives there  von wo bist du?


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

So this will work off LTE? I'm guess that you require a plan of some kind, I would believe that we buy our own tools to instill responsibility. Lastly I would belive lost tools/ new tools are a write off on taxes as a business expense.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm a one man shop and don't lose tools. If I had a bunch of employees 
I'd have a look at your product/service. 
Good Luck and welcome to ET. 
P&L


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

a_man said:


> haha i've lived there & got relatives there  von wo bist du?


Amerika über Schottland.


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

Krolman said:


> So this will work off LTE? I'm guess that you require a plan of some kind, I would believe that we buy our own tools to instill responsibility. Lastly I would belive lost tools/ new tools are a write off on taxes as a business expense.


hey Krolman,

thanks for your answer!

for now it works with 2G and later on it will work with low power mobile communication standards that will come out.

it will cost around 0.1 $ / tool / month.

what do you mean to install responsibility? may I ask how many tools your company has? what do you use now? excel? thanks for your help!


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I'm a one man shop and don't lose tools. If I had a bunch of employees
> I'd have a look at your product/service.
> Good Luck and welcome to ET.
> P&L


thank you! and thanks for your answer!


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

How is this device going to be powered? Even if it has a battery just for the chip it will have to be charged at some point.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jhellwig said:


> How is this device going to be powered? Even if it has a battery just for the chip it will have to be charged at some point.


It will have to be pretty freaking durable to hold up inside a hammer drill. 

It will have to be able to penetrate a metal toolbox. 

I am doubtful that you'll ever get a $5.00 a month bill for 50 tracked tools.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Krolman said:


> So this will work off LTE? I'm guess that you require a plan of some kind, I would believe that we buy our own tools to instill responsibility. Lastly I would belive lost tools/ new tools are a write off on taxes as a business expense.


I agree getting a cell carrier to do this for a cheap price per tool seems doubtful. However writing off stolen tools as an expense is not much of a consolation, a write off isn't like it's free. You write off expenses whether or not they get stolen. If they don't get stolen, you get to use them


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

Jhellwig said:


> How is this device going to be powered? Even if it has a battery just for the chip it will have to be charged at some point.


it has a battery on-chip and also is connected to the tools power supply, so it gets charged whenever the tool is connected to the power


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

splatz said:


> I agree getting a cell carrier to do this for a cheap price per tool seems doubtful. However writing off stolen tools as an expense is not much of a consolation, a write off isn't like it's free. You write off expenses whether or not they get stolen. If they don't get stolen, you get to use them


does theft happen to your company often?
how do you track your tools at the moment?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

a_man said:


> does theft happen to your company often?
> how do you track your tools at the moment?


Theft doesn't happend to me much. I work in an area where it was very unusual unless you were very careless until about 5 years ago. Now I have to be careful on larger job sites. 

I don't use any technology to track the tools. I just don't leave them unattended, and make sure they're either in the truck, in a locked room, or locked in a gang box when not in use. 

I use a simple tag system to make sure things aren't forgotten on the job site.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

a_man said:


> it has a battery on-chip and also is connected to the tools power supply, so it gets charged whenever the tool is connected to the power


That can't last very long though. All you would have to do is snag tools that have been sitting all weekend, yank the chip and go about your merry way.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I imagine the little hand held device they used in the original movie Robocop to track him...... "Sarge, we got movement on the 18volts!"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> That can't last very long though. All you would have to do is snag tools that have been sitting all weekend, yank the chip and go about your merry way.


If a contractor let's his guys know the tools have tracking the rest is on him.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

a_man said:


> it has a battery on-chip and also is connected to the tools power supply, so it gets charged whenever the tool is connected to the power


Just curious, how long will the battery on chip last? Tools are often stored without batteries in. 

Would the device use more power when cell coverage is weaker? Coverage is often poor where tools are stored (even if they aren't in a gang box).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

How many anchors did the guys set today?
50.
Nice.
How did you do that running the drill for 20 minutes?

Big brother has arrived.

MILWAUKEE, WI – Milwaukee Tool will pioneer the next industry-changing technology with the introduction of ONE-KEY™, the first digital platform for jobsite tools. By integrating industry-leading tool electronics with a custom-built cloud based program, ONE-KEY™ will provide a new level of control and access to information that will revolutionize the way work gets done. This will fundamentally change the way users interact with their tools, and help solve user problems and frustrations the industry has never before been able to address.

“The first phase of ONE-KEY™ will deliver 3 core benefits that will have an immediate impact on productivity: tool control, inventory management and tool reporting,” says Christian Coulis, Vice President of Product Management for Milwaukee Tool. “The possibilities that ONE-KEY™ brings to the job-site are endless, and these benefits are not the end result, but just the beginning! The capabilities of the program will continue to grow and evolve, and for the first time, we will be able to deliver more and more features to our product even after it is purchased.”

Coming in September 2015, Inventory Management will be the first component available through the web and mobile app, creating a central place for users to manage all of their tools and equipment across their network of jobs and operators. This free-to-use platform allows companies to keep detailed records of each tool, even non-Milwaukee brands, so they can easily build a budget and manage their annual spend on equipment. Managers are also able to assign locations or specific owners to each asset, providing accountability, and enabling easy information-sharing between the field and back-office. As a cloud based solution, updates and edits will be synchronized real-time throughout all levels of an organization.

In October 2015, Tool Reporting will be added to the ONE-KEY™ platform with the launch of M18™ FORCE LOGIC™ 6T Utility Crimpers. With the ability to wirelessly synchronize with the web based program, the user will be able to upload data and history to create custom reports that track the success and timing of electrical terminations. Furthermore, the ONE-KEY™ program will assist in tracking the utilization and service intervals of the tool to maximize uptime and keep inventory lean.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> How many anchors did the guys set today?
> 50.
> Nice.
> How did you do that running the drill for 20 minutes?
> ...


How long before they put a camera in there?  

Or would a microphone be worse, so the boss can reach out and pester you? 

And they could probably do it for free if they made it sound off with advertisements :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> How many anchors did the guys set today?
> 50.
> Nice.
> How did you do that running the drill for 20 minutes?
> ...


You got that right. Then you end up with some office geek busting your chops about why you stopped at a 7-11 for 10 minutes on your way to the next job. Bad when your sawzall rats you out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You got that right. Then you end up with some office geek busting your chops about why you stopped at a 7-11 for 10 minutes on your way to the next job. Bad when your sawzall rats you out.


I worked for a contractor that had me report the truck tracker data with the time cards. He had me "correct" their time sheets on 15 minute intervals if there was a discrepancy in his favor all of the while invoicing the customer the ticket time.
Needless to say, that gig didn't last long for me.
The guys were all family and worms any ways. I think they were screwing him for so long that it was the only weapon he had to use against them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> How long before they put a camera in there?
> 
> Or would a microphone be worse, so the boss can reach out and pester you?
> 
> And they could probably do it for free if they made it sound off with advertisements :laughing:


I think that at this point in time there is somekind of data collection device in everything with a battery these days.
Absolutely no doubt if the service is cheap or free, you are the product.


----------



## OldMasterTech (Mar 12, 2014)

a_man said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> do any of you use asset management products like Milwaukee's OneKey or Bosch's TrackMyTools?
> 
> ...


We all have a different perception of value, so for me, I have read and considered the OneKey products and decided that I don't need that type of technology on low cost tools. And that's where we all differ, define value and set your own price point for a tool or asset worth tracking.

I own a handheld alloy analyzer that I paid $52,000 for, sure wish it had tracking. It stays in a safe when not in use.

The other extreme is drills, sawzalls, etc. They get left laying around the shop & on jobsites sometimes. If one gets stolen I'll just buy another.

To answer you regarding which technology, I would want whichever one allowed real time tracking.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> How many anchors did the guys set today?
> 50.
> Nice.
> How did you do that running the drill for 20 minutes?
> ...


My apprenticeship, etc. lasted 8 years at one company then on my own. Service truck for 95% of it as helper then tech. Every morning meet at the shop for the days work (8 trucks, 40 men in the field... fairly large company).

Then 2 blocks away for toast and coffee. Every day if memory serves. Boss never really spent a lot of time in the office but never heard anything from him about this waste of time.

I'm not sure this new tech stuff is good for the worker. Maybe the unions will try and curb it.

Heck as a kid now days you can;t even take moms car to a farmers field and have a good time. They have devices that plug in and report back to mom and dad.

Oh well. *Soon:* Body cameras for the staff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I worked for a contractor that had me report the truck tracker data with the time cards. He had me "correct" their time sheets on 15 minute intervals if there was a discrepancy in his favor all of the while invoicing the customer the ticket time.
> Needless to say, that gig didn't last long for me.
> The guys were all family and worms any ways. I think they were screwing him for so long that it was the only weapon he had to use against them.


Yeah that sounds like there is more to it on the guys part, but if you are going to bust chops for stopping for a coffee it's ridiculous. Which I have seen done.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> My apprenticeship, etc. lasted 8 years at one company then on my own. Service truck for 95% of it as helper then tech. Every morning meet at the shop for the days work (8 trucks, 40 men in the field... fairly large company).
> 
> Then 2 blocks away for toast and coffee. Every day if memory serves. Boss never really spent a lot of time in the office but never heard anything from him about this waste of time.
> 
> ...




Sounds like the poco crews in NJ, but they have full breakfasts out at restaurants. While you are often on the job at 0730 waiting for them to arrive.

I've seen the teen tracker devices in operation, that would have curbed many of my HS friends activities.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I think that at this point in time there is somekind of data collection device in everything with a battery these days.
> Absolutely no doubt if the service is cheap or free, you are the product.


YES, because the worker is the 'asset' being managed not the power tools.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> YES, because the worker is the 'asset' being managed not the power tools.


So, how is this going to work if the battery is removed from the tool? Some of the features might be nice but too many of them reek of some engineer sitting in his office, trying to dream up new things. How about asking the actual users for ideas? How about an app that actually monitors the batteries even if they're not on the tool. When I arrive back at the shop, it would sense my location, let me know if all my batteries are present, and what the charge condition is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

splatz said:


> I am doubtful that you'll ever get a $5.00 a month bill for 50 tracked tools.


Are you kidding I would do that in a heartbeat.

The problem I see is that there is no way he can even install this for under $50 a tool. Even then it would probably void any warranty's 

I can see this costing more like $5 or more a month per tool and it would still be worth it for large ticket items like smart benders or lifts.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> So, how is this going to work if the battery is removed from the tool? Some of the features might be nice but too many of them reek of some engineer sitting in his office, trying to dream up new things. How that actually monitors the batteries even if they're not on the tool. Wheabout *asking the actual users for ideas? *How about an app n I arrive back at the shop, it would sense my location, let me know if all my batteries are present, and what the charge condition is.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think that is what he is doing isn't it?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Contractors already face an uphill battle, this sounds more like another layer of expense and another layer of management which in the long run isn't going to be cost effective. Smart benders and lifts yes, sawzalls and pistol drills no. This is a clear example of "Just because we can, doesn't mean we should." I'm weary of any product or service that includes the coveted "RMFs" - recurring monthly fees. That's just one industry's attempt to siphon funds from another industry. Death by a thousand stings. They don't want to sell you toilet paper and towels, they want to sell you a bathroom maintenance and supply stock "program" with specific special "limiting dispensers" all with the promise their expensive "system" overall will "save you money." Meanwhile, nobody can wipe their ass properly after dropping a respectable deuce without wasting 10 minutes attempting to procure a couple feet of T.P. 

My verdict: Dumbest idea ever. It's vehicular GPS tracking for minuscule assets.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I think that is what he is doing isn't it?


I was talking about Milwaukee's OneKey app. Fluke's app has problems too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Contractors already face an uphill battle, this sounds more like another layer of expense and another layer of management which in the long run isn't going to be cost effective. Smart benders and lifts yes, sawzalls and pistol drills no. This is a clear example of "Just because we can, doesn't mean we should." I'm weary of any product or service that includes the coveted "RMFs" - recurring monthly fees. That's just one industry's attempt to siphon funds from another industry. Death by a thousand stings. They don't want to sell you toilet paper and towels, they want to sell you a bathroom maintenance and supply stock "program" with specific special "limiting dispensers" all with the promise their expensive "system" overall will "save you money." Meanwhile, nobody can wipe their ass properly after dropping a respectable deuce without wasting 10 minutes attempting to procure a couple feet of T.P.
> 
> My verdict: Dumbest idea ever. It's vehicular GPS tracking for minuscule assets.


Well said.


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

hey guys - first of all, thank everybody a lot for posting - pure gold for us

all of that information is exactly what we want, we want to develop something WITH the contractors not FOR them -> next week we're starting face to face talks and field testing with contractors from our area


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

Jhellwig said:


> That can't last very long though. All you would have to do is snag tools that have been sitting all weekend, yank the chip and go about your merry way.


hey Jhwellwig - the chip as it is now designed will last around a week, without the powertool being in use (and therefore no connection to the grid)

but there are newer telecommunication technologies on the rise, which are designed for these kind of use cases and will be much more energy-efficient


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

splatz said:


> Just curious, how long will the battery on chip last? Tools are often stored without batteries in.
> 
> Would the device use more power when cell coverage is weaker? Coverage is often poor where tools are stored (even if they aren't in a gang box).



hey splatz,

the battery right now will last around a week, but the final product will use newer telecommunication technologies, that aren't deployed yet - by using that the device will last way longer

regarding the cell coverage - that's a good point, we don't know yet. that's something we'll find out in the field tests. but energy consumption definetly is a big topic


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

wendon said:


> So, how is this going to work if the battery is removed from the tool? Some of the features might be nice but too many of them reek of some engineer sitting in his office, trying to dream up new things. How about asking the actual users for ideas? How about an app that actually monitors the batteries even if they're not on the tool. When I arrive back at the shop, it would sense my location, let me know if all my batteries are present, and what the charge condition is.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


hey wendon,

thanks for that idea, that sounds really awesome.

could you elaborate a bit on that? so the batteries themself would be connected, even if separated from the tool? 

and then you would know for example, how many batteries for a specific tool you have, what charging condition they have and where they are?


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Contractors already face an uphill battle, this sounds more like another layer of expense and another layer of management which in the long run isn't going to be cost effective. Smart benders and lifts yes, sawzalls and pistol drills no. This is a clear example of "Just because we can, doesn't mean we should." I'm weary of any product or service that includes the coveted "RMFs" - recurring monthly fees. That's just one industry's attempt to siphon funds from another industry. Death by a thousand stings. They don't want to sell you toilet paper and towels, they want to sell you a bathroom maintenance and supply stock "program" with specific special "limiting dispensers" all with the promise their expensive "system" overall will "save you money." Meanwhile, nobody can wipe their ass properly after dropping a respectable deuce without wasting 10 minutes attempting to procure a couple feet of T.P.
> 
> My verdict: Dumbest idea ever. It's vehicular GPS tracking for minuscule assets.


hey LawnGuyLandSparky,

what do you mean that contractors are already facing an uphill battle? regarding working conditions? 

it is definetly true that the big powertool-companies (Bosch, Milwaukee, Hilti, TTS) all want to change their business model to RMF's, as you said.


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you kidding I would do that in a heartbeat.
> 
> The problem I see is that there is no way he can even install this for under $50 a tool. Even then it would probably void any warranty's
> 
> I can see this costing more like $5 or more a month per tool and it would still be worth it for large ticket items like smart benders or lifts.


hey sbrn33,

we want to directly cooperate with the OEM (Bosch, Milwaukee, Hilti, etc.), so that the chip is installed from the start

the chip will cost around 10$/pc to sell to the OEM


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

hey guys - for those of you that can see some use in the idea:


1. what would be the biggest benefit

- that you know which tool is on which construction site in real-time

- or that you know the exact coordinates of the tool in real-time


2. also i would love to hear some more ideas that could help you in your work, so far we got:

- tracking the batteries -> location & charger status

- tracking how long every tool was used that day

can you imagine something else that would deliver real value?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If a crackhead steals my drill, I'll probably let him have it. If you have a device that will make the drill explode and melt his face off, I'm interested.


----------



## a_man (Dec 30, 2016)

99cents said:


> If a crackhead steals my drill, I'll probably let him have it. If you have a device that will make the drill explode and melt his face off, I'm interested.


hahah great idea


----------

